# Tunnel/Tube



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

So i am upgrading bobo's cage and giving him a loft. I bought a dryer vent tube big enough for him to fit in, but am worried he won't use it. i showed it to him last night and he was scared to go in. do u guys think he will learn to use it when his cage is all set up? should i put his food and water dish on the top level with his bed in case he doesn't figure it out? (his wheel will be on the bottom so i guess he will have no choice but to figure it out)....ahhh i'm worried he will not like it or use it! 
what do you guys suggest/think?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its usually a 50/50 thing if a hedgehog is going to use a loft, sometimes it can be just the angle the tube is at, some won't bother if the tube is too steep. What I would do and if there's enough room in the cage, I would leave everything on the bottom level and put the tube inside the cage, just on the floor. Give him a few nights, he'll explore it, and probably go through it several times and check it out. Once you know he's been going through it (either by seeing it or evidence like poop particles or something inside), then hook it up to the loft, but still keep his food and water on the bottom level, make a nice bed in the loft, while also giving him a bed on the bottom. Maybe put some sort of treat at the top, then if the treat goes missing, you know he's been up there. From there, then move the food and water up there. That's what I'd do if it was me.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If he's anything like Norman, he might not understand what a tube is for at all. I have a PVC tube in Norman's pen. He went through it once when I put a few pieces of food in the middle to lure him in and he has refused to go in it since. But every morning, it's shoved over to some random area in his pen. Apparently it's meant for pushing, not crawling through or hiding in. Seems that some hedgies see playing with things in a different way. :lol:


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Update: Last night, he used his tube! yayyy so relieved. He didn't go all the way through it though since I sort of went to see what he was doing and look to see if he was actually in it. I saw his little head peek out of the top but once he saw me he just went all the way back down...in reverse :lol: Annnndddd he loves his new CSW, and used the litter tray!!! So proud of my little Bobo  
....just had to share with you guys lol. I will also post pics of his new cage and you guys can tell me what you's think


----------

